# Drawbacks to Ultralight ( EzLite,etc)



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I love Ultralight,USG that is,but as time goes on I'm finding a few setbacks with it. The biggest bummer is lack of flexibility. I used to be able to convince 1/2" to bow/curve between bevels....not so much lengthwise...but the new rigidity that makes 16s so great now also takes away the curving tricks. 
In fact I got some 1/4" for a barrel, I didn't get the Flex because regular 1/4 used to be workable if not as easy. Yesterday I wet some down for an alcove and it didn't even TRY to bend. So I *soaked* a piece outside on a wheel barrow full of rainwater and *no dice.* I did get a rip to bow longways but not the widthwise trick I used to do.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Seems to me Certainteed and USG boards are very dense .L/W Or regular .

The national board Regular/L/W Is soft . It tends to be best for a radius .
From what Iv'e seen in this area.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's true Moore, National/Gold Bond always did bend easier. Haven't tried it with thier new Lite stuff yet though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> That's true Moore, National/Gold Bond always did bend easier. Haven't tried it with thier new Lite stuff yet though.


The gold bond L/W is like the regular board .. Very soft and crumbly . 

It bends well though.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Plenty of water and lots of coaxing got the regular 1/4 to bow around the barrel. 2nd layer we used the Flex. :thumbup: It walked right around like it was made for it


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We always mix fabric softener with the water used to dampen the 1/4" sheetrock before bending it. And we make a tray on the floor out of 6mil plastic by cutting the right sized piece of plastic and tying knots in the corners to create sides. We set the piece of rock in this little basin and dampen it there.


----------

